# Need items added to the review database



## Bullgrit (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm writing reviews for the classic adventures A1 _Slave Pits of the Undercity_ and I1 _Dwellers of the Forbidden City_. Please add these to the review database.

Thanks.

Bullgrit
Total Bullgrit


----------



## Bullgrit (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello? Crothian?

Bullgrit
Total Bullgrit


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 23, 2007)

The reviews system is broken.


----------



## Bullgrit (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh. OK. Thanks.

But why did it take 8 days to be told?

Bullgrit
Total Bullgrit


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 24, 2007)

I would guess since it hasn't been fixed, no one checks this forum much? (I only checked to see if it had been, since I, too, have a product I would like to have added).


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 25, 2007)

It looks like anything currently in the database can be reviewed but anything not in it...


----------



## trancejeremy (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, from Crothian's other post, apparently he can add items, but they don't show up when someone tries to search for it to add a review.


----------



## Pygon (Dec 4, 2007)

Any update on fixing the reviews system?  I'd like to see reviews on some of the newer products that have come out, and I know some reviewers are waiting for the items to be visible to them so they can post their reviews (and errata).


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 13, 2007)

Nothing I'm aware of.

I've posted a few over at RPG.net in the meanwhile. One of the benefits of just imputting your own stuff as opposed to needing a master mold so to speak.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2007)

As far as I know (not that I've really been told anything) is when EnWorld 2 goes live the review section will be fixed with that.  So, really your guess is as good as mine


----------

